# Choosing the Right Mattress for Co-Sleeping



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sponsored Content

Hi Everyone!

There are many night time parenting styles- one of them being co-sleeping. Co-Sleeping is about finding a sleeping arrangement that can provide your whole family the best night's sleep. If you choose to have a co-sleeping arrangement, consider a mattress that will best suit the needs of your family as you grow. We have asked Dennis Hornick of the East Coast Organic Mattress Store to provide industry insight to this issue.

Enjoy,

Chris










Image provided by SundayKofax on Flicker

"Co-sleeping is a personal choice. A firm, flat bed is the appropriate choice for co-sleeping, especially with younger children or babies. Babies should not be sleeping on soft mattresses or pillow-tops. The East Coast Organic Mattress Store's *Key West* mattress is a perfect choice for co-sleeping on clean organic fibers. This mattress comes in two densities, 80D for medium firm and 90 D for extra firm. All of our mattresses are free of all flame retardant chemicals that are added to traditional mattresses. Therefore, there is no off-gassing with our mattresses. Wool is the natural flame retardant that is used in our mattresses. Because we use the purest products available, you will have the Peace of Mind that your child is sleeping on a product that is safe and healthy. If you want, a pillow top can be added for softness after you and your child are no longer co-sleeping, or once the child is older. Start your baby off on the right foot with a mattress free of pesticides and chemicals that are present in traditional conventional mattresses."

Dennis Hornick

The East Coast Organic Mattress Store

Other Related Link

One last word, MDC Moms!

If you have any questions about narrowing down the choices to the best organic mattress for your Co-Sleeping Family, feel free to post questions to this thread. We'll get Dennis' expert input.

Cheers!

Chris


----------

